# Art of folding paper



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Now, try to fold new objects








http://designyoutrust.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Yaroslav-Mischenko5.jpg









http://amazingezone.com/img/2012/May/origami/Origami-Paper-Sculptures-Brian-Chan-03.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Cjx2Xjo4W...AAo4/YlrJMFxxdTo/s1600/Amazing-Origami-01.jpg









http://cdn2.listsoplenty.com/listsoplenty-cdn/pix/uploads/2009/12/origami-ancient-dragon-4.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://amazingezone.com/img/2012/May/origami/Origami-Paper-Sculptures-Brian-Chan-04.jpg









http://amazingdata.com/amazing-pict...gawesomeorigamipaperfoldingartsculptures8.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://pileofphotos.com/pics/pic_1177292940.jpg









http://crazymag.com/upload/amazing origami creations (18).jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.oneinchpunch.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/sipho-origami-dung-beetle.jpg









http://i.vimeocdn.com/video/142859374_640.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://randommization.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/origami-sculptures_4.jpg









http://cdn.all-that-is-interesting.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/origami-scholars.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://cdn4.dailyinspiration.nl/wp-content/uploads/old/201106022/16.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/7/6026/5955557535_87a073a85f_z.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://cdn2.listsoplenty.com/listsoplenty-cdn/pix/uploads/2010/04/origami-mantis.jpg









http://www.toxel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/skorigami07.jpg


----------

